# August 2010 TD Winners



## sumosmoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Since there were two entries, the winners were split right down the middle of the award choices.

*The winner of the SMF Voter's poll = bmudd14474*
[h3]_*Brisket Mozzarella BBQ cups, burnt ends sandwich, and Bovine Candy*_[/h3]







*The winner of the Judge's voting = miamirick*

_*breakfast of champions,,smoked brisket hash, smoked brisket sandwich, bernaise sauce*_







The Judge's voting went as such:

Miamirick = 19

bmudd14474 = 16

Thanks to the two of you that participated!!


----------



## dave54 (Sep 8, 2010)

good job guys!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats to both of you


----------



## bbally (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats to both of you.  They were both great!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 8, 2010)

Great Job You Guys!!

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats to both of you on great entrys

I would love a BIG plate of both


----------



## rdknb (Sep 8, 2010)

you both did a great job congrats


----------



## meateater (Sep 8, 2010)

Breakfast, lunch and dinner right there between both of those plates.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 8, 2010)

congrats to you both and great dishes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 9, 2010)

*Great Job Guys...*


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2010)

You wouldn't think it would be hard to choose, when there are only two to choose from---HA---Think again!

I can't wait for some recipes & instructions, especially that "Bovine Candy"! How the heck do you finish that off?

Great Job Guys,

Bear


----------



## miamirick (Sep 9, 2010)

wow, second place out of two  what an honor   if only Bmudd didnt enter, it would've been all mine

oh well maybe next time

*Hey bmudd *you wanna change prizes?  I dont have an amazeinsmoker so if you do im up for a swap,  if not, no biggie i can always use more sauces and such

thanks to those who voted for me as always i have a good time doing these

i like it when chef rob sits out!


----------



## chefrob (Sep 9, 2010)

miamirick said:


> thanks to those who voted for me as always i have a good time doing these
> 
> i like it when chef rob sits out!


not only did i sit this one out............i even voted for ya!

sorry brian.........i'm a sucker for breakfast!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 9, 2010)

First off thanks for everyone that voted for my entry. This was really fun to do and I would encourage everyone to enter because you never know what you will create.
 


miamirick said:


> wow, second place out of two  what an honor   if only Bmudd didnt enter, it would've been all mine
> 
> oh well maybe next time
> 
> ...


Rick I have no problems switching with you. You will love the AMNS. And your right that if I didnt enter it would be all yours. Or if the judges would of voted different it would be all mine. Wait I demand a recount LOL. Wait Im not in FL.

 


chefrob said:


> not only did i sit this one out............i even voted for ya!
> 
> sorry brian.........i'm a sucker for breakfast!


Its ok Rob. I almost voted for Ricks too because I love breakfast as well


----------



## miamirick (Sep 9, 2010)

hey brian   remember you can only get a recount if you have a "hanging chad",  or if all your elected officials are idiots,  but im sure in cali they are all upstanding citizens?  (just like ours)

Rob, what do i have to send you for the vote,  how bout a nice jar of grace jamaican jerk sauce extra hot!


----------



## chefrob (Sep 9, 2010)

rick you owe me nuthin' bruddah but that does sound interesting......................shoot me a pm.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't mess with chefrob,

The only guy I know who can show up to a gun fight with a knife, and still have a chance!

Bear


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Congratulations to Brian and Rick for their great entries and wins in this throwdown, Enjoy my friernds.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 11, 2010)

Brian has graciously given up his A-MAZE-N-SMOKER to MiamiRick, because he already has one.

What A Guy!!!

Rick,  PM me your info, so I can send you out an A-MAZE-N-SMOKER...Please?

Todd Johnson


----------

